# Just bought a new shiny Winchester 12 ga SXP.



## deeker (Jul 27, 2011)

Needed a new shotgun, lighter than my BPS goose shooter. 

Down side, made in Turkey.....upside is it is backbored to the same size as my BPS and I can use my same chokes in it too!

Bought a Franchi I-12 a couple of weeks ago. Love it. The barrel is not back bored.....one hell of a nice shooter.

The Franchi is a semi auto....and it shoots/cycles the 1850fps 3/4 ounce steel shot load. 

Gold Medal hulls, Sam-1 wad-1 1/4" and 1 1/8th" fiber wads, over SR-4756 powder....usually #3 or #2 steel shot.

Going to see which one it patterns best in. Have one shot and killed canada geese (range finder verified) over 65 yards.

Only shot that one, that far because it appeared to have been hit.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 27, 2011)

you KNOW the rules.... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 27, 2011)

And not one pic.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Come on already do0d! Pics please!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deeker (Jul 27, 2011)

Franchi I-12 on the left and the Winchester SXP.






H & R .204 Ruger, Franchi 20ga ( the sweetest of 'em all ), AR-15 DPMS lower, next pic has the Stoeger 12ga too.






Gun broke now.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 27, 2011)

My dad inherited my Gdad's Franchie 20 and I'll get it one day, man that's a shootin' shotgun. Love it.


----------



## Genius. (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that a ACOG or a knock-off?

If it is a ACOG what is covering up that tritium tube?


----------



## deeker (Jul 29, 2011)

TheGenius said:


> Is that a ACOG or a knock-off?
> 
> If it is a ACOG what is covering up that tritium tube?


 
That is the only one that is not mine. A DPMS lower, and I don't know about the upper.


----------



## deeker (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking into Winchester and Browning's semi auto 12gauge waterfowl guns.

The Winchester in the hands of a shooter by the name of Flannigen taps off 12 shots in 1.422 seconds.

Don't know the benefit of that, but it sounds fun.

Have a new group of young hunters that will be hunting with my sons and I this year. Most have no fathers or a rough home life and are not allowed to have any guns in their homes because of the stupidity of their parents crimes.

They want to still be able to hunt.

And hunt they will. 

Yes, we will have pics of the young hunters and huntresses, with guns/dogs and birds.

Starting early September.

My father would always take young kids hunting with us when I was growing up, helps them understand life and give them an appreciation of it they would not have gotten from home.

My wife and I taught Hunter Safety/Education for several years, enjoyed doing that too.

Take your kids and their friends hunting, teach them your values. And you won't be hunting for them.


----------



## deekerJr86 (May 24, 2012)

*Well, in the light of my old man*

The 12 other weapons he has, have been cleaned and are up and running smoothing, however i am missing a part of 2 for his old mossberg 12 ga. But this thread is old and not sure who will still be reading these


----------



## cuttingintime (May 27, 2012)

deeker said:


> Looking into Winchester and Browning's semi auto 12gauge waterfowl guns.
> 
> The Winchester in the hands of a shooter by the name of Flannigen taps off 12 shots in 1.422 seconds.
> 
> ...



Thank you, and your wife for your positive influence and contribution .


----------

